# Google Cast Support



## mjcxp (Nov 22, 2013)

Does the Tivo Roamio support google cast? I am able to cast youtube videos from my iPhone or my Macbook Pro after entering the code at youtube.com/pair. But when I try to cast a tab in chrome the Tivo is not listed as a cast device. Anyone know if this is possible?

Thanks.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Yes, for YouTube & Netflix iOS Apps I can choose to play on my Roamio Pro.


----------



## Philmatic (Sep 17, 2003)

mjcxp said:


> Does the Tivo Roamio support google cast? I am able to cast youtube videos from my iPhone or my Macbook Pro after entering the code at youtube.com/pair. But when I try to cast a tab in chrome the Tivo is not listed as a cast device. Anyone know if this is possible?
> 
> Thanks.





moyekj said:


> Yes, for YouTube & Netflix iOS Apps I can choose to play on my Roamio Pro.


He's asking about Tab Casting... unfortunately, that is a Google Exclusive extension to the DIAL protocol that requires a ChromeCast device. The only two apps that support the Casting feature are Netflix and YouTube on iOS and Android.


----------



## mjcxp (Nov 22, 2013)

Philmatic said:


> He's asking about Tab Casting... unfortunately, that is a Google Exclusive extension to the DIAL protocol that requires a ChromeCast device. The only two apps that support the Casting feature are Netflix and YouTube on iOS and Android.


Thanks for the clarification. Hopefully Tivo will implement this feature in a future update.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

mjcxp said:


> Thanks for the clarification. Hopefully Tivo will implement this feature in a future update.


That will most likely never be possible. While DIAL is open, the Google Cast implementation is not. So more apps could support DIAL on the TiVo but it will require an HTML5 app installed on the TiVo that is DIAL compatible.


----------



## mjcxp (Nov 22, 2013)

So Google would need to develop a chrome type app for Tivo for this to work? I doubt Google would waste their resources to develop this type of app for such a small client base.


----------



## Philmatic (Sep 17, 2003)

mjcxp said:


> So Google would need to develop a chrome type app for Tivo for this to work? I doubt Google would waste their resources to develop this type of app for such a small client base.


Yes, or let TiVo develop it.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Philmatic said:


> He's asking about Tab Casting... unfortunately, that is a Google Exclusive extension to the DIAL protocol that requires a ChromeCast device. The only two apps that support the Casting feature are Netflix and YouTube on iOS and Android.


It wouldn't be that difficult to simulate. They're basically just capturing the screen to an H.264 video and then playing it via HTML5 video player. Moyekj has already shown via kmttg that you van create a simple HTML page to play a local video, so TiVo could write their own extension to capture the screen to video and then play that back. The biggest issue would be the codec licensing. I wonder if we could do this as a community project using FFmpeg?


----------



## mike-d (Dec 12, 2013)

My roamio showed up as a cast device on my ipad youtube app, for a while. Now it does not show up. I have re-booted everything. How can I get it back? When I call TIVO, there is a 90% chance the support rep has never heard of DIAL, Casting, etc... Can anyone assist? thx


----------



## GrillMouster (Jul 27, 2009)

Is anyone else able to cast Netflix to their TiVo from the Netflix player within the Chrome desktop browser? Just for clarification, I am *NOT* talking about tab casting (which is an feature that's accessible from the Google Cast icon that's in the upper right-hand corner of the browser's navigation bar). I'm talking about the Chromecast button that appears in the lower right-hand corner of the Netflix video player, next to the other Netflix player controls.

I'm able to cast Netflix to both my TiVo and TiVo mini from the Netflix app on both my phone and my tablet. However, neither of the TiVo units appear when I attempt to cast from the Netflix player in the desktop browser, as I described above. The only device that appears on the desktop Netflix player is the official Chromecast dongle.

What's strange is that I can cast YouTube from the desktop player to both TiVo units, so the TiVo units are definitely recognized on the network.


----------

